# Best way to store fresh mint?



## kitchengoddess8

I love fresh mint but it only seems to last 3-4 days in my fridge. I usually keep it in the plastic bag from the supermarket. Is there a better way to store it so it lasts longer?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cut off the bottom inch or so of stem, and put it in a glass of water, making sure leaves aren't under the water.  Change out the water every day or so.  You can keep it on the counter, or stick it in the fridge.

Some might root, and you can plant it!   Mint is invasive, I grow mine in pots buried in the ground.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Cut off the bottom inch or so of stem, and put it in a glass of water, making sure leaves aren't under the water.  Change out the water every day or so.  You can keep it on the counter, or stick it in the fridge.
> 
> Some might root, and you can plant it!   Mint is invasive, I grow mine in pots buried in the ground.



I love the idea of keeping it in water on the counter. I'm hoping it's not toxic to cats because one of mine eats any plant in the house!


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:
			
		

> I love the idea of keeping it in water on the counter. I'm hoping it's not toxic to cats because one of mine eats any plant in the house!



Catnip is actually a member of the mint family!  And her breath should smell really good...


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Cut off the bottom inch or so of stem, and put it in a glass of water, making sure leaves aren't under the water.  Change out the water every day or so.  You can keep it on the counter, or stick it in the fridge.


Leave it on the counter long enough and it will grow roots. Then you can plant it and get more mint. 

I did that back in April when I had two sprigs of mint left after making Margi's http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/roasted-beetroot-feta-mint-mousse-or-cottage-cheese-or-ricotta-78566.html#post1121126.

My mint plant is a half a meter tall now.


----------



## taxlady

I wonder if you could do this with mint. I have a Portuguese friend who keeps basil in a bowl of water. She puts the leaves under the water. It works great for about a week. Most cats won't bother to fish a plant out of water, even if they nibble every other plant they can find. Guess how I know.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Wow. I didn't know you could plant it. How much sunlight does it need? I live in.a New York City apartment with poor light


----------



## Dawgluver

Not much light needed.  I grow mine in my shade garden amongst the ferns and hostas.  Be careful, plant it in a pot and dig that into a hole.  It will take over!

You could probably plant it in a pot and grow it in a window.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I wonder if you could do this with mint. I have a Portuguese friend who keeps basil in a bowl of water. She puts the leaves under the water. It works great for about a week. Most cats won't bother to fish a plant out of water, even if they nibble every other plant they can find. Guess how I know.



I wouldn't have the leaves underwater, they rot.


----------



## taxlady

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Wow. I didn't know you could plant it. How much sunlight does it need? I live in.a New York City apartment with poor light


I don't know how much sunlight they need. Put it on a window sill and I think it will be okay.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Cut off the bottom inch or so of stem, and put it in a glass of water, making sure leaves aren't under the water.  Change out the water every day or so.  You can keep it on the counter, or stick it in the fridge.
> 
> Some might root, and you can plant it!   Mint is invasive, I grow mine in pots buried in the ground.


Does that actually keep the mint from spreading? Mine has sent out a lateral shoot that is trying to climb over the edge of the pot.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I wouldn't have the leaves underwater, they rot.


I know the leaves rot when they are partially submerged. This method actually works for basil. The leaves never rotted, but eventually turned yellow.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Does that actually keep the mint from spreading? Mine has sent out a lateral shoot that is trying to climb over the edge of the pot.



I have to watch mine carefully.  Have peppermint, wintergreen, spearmint, and lemonbalm.  I yank whatever is invading from it's pot, and eat it!


----------



## CWS4322

TL--you can use pots or large coffee cans. I saw/cut off the bottom. I do this with oregano as well because it tends to take over if given the chance.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

I'd love to be able to have my own mint plant! It would save a lot of money. It's very pricey here!


----------



## Dawgluver

Give it a shot!  Lots of herbs will root from cuttings.

Another thought is to just buy a small mint plant from a greenhouse or plant store and pot it up.  Mine grow in pretty shady conditions, if you grow it inside, it might get a bit leggy, but you will still have fresh mint.  Have fun!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Buonasera, Buenas Tardes, 

Like Dawgluver, I keep it in water on the counter ... 

However, I also pot some so I have it on hand ... 

No kit kats or pups or mascots at moment in house ... The 2 donkies love mint as a treat  and Equis, flips for it ... He likes spearmint and peppermint candies ... 

Have a lovely wkend,
Margi.


----------



## kadesma

Throw a good sized bunch of that mint into a pot roast that's almost done and has been cooking in red wine,onions,garlic  and some beef broth, the taste will surprise you put some of the beef/red wine jus over a thick cut of French bread, buttered if you like and then dig in...Heaven yep
kades


----------



## CWS4322

Square-stemmed herbs root better in water than wood stemmed (rosemary, thyme). I've had rosemary throw out a root or two when kept in water, but did not get them to actually get to enough roots re: planting. I've had lots of mint and basil root when kept in water on the counter.


----------



## Dawgluver

You can also buy herbs like cilantro and mint at the store with the roots still attached.  

CWS is correct, much easier to root succulent-stemmed herbs than woody- stemmed, though it's not impossible.  Some rooting hormone and planting in damp sand or vermiculite will usually do the trick.


----------



## Claire

As others have said, but I'm going to repeat, first take off the bottom leaves, then put in a glass of water in the fridge.  You don't want any leaves under the water (true of most things you do, like cut flowers).  Where you've removed the leaves, you may get roots.  Leaves under the water will just rot.  

The mint issue in the garden is one to contend with.  Even in pots I've had them climb out and run around.


----------



## Souvlaki

when I have a bundle of fresh mint or basil and has to stay in the refrigerator for 2 or 3 days I take kitchen paper I wet it well with water ....and I wrap the bundle of fresh herbs with the wet kitchen paper and leave it in the fridge. It stays fresh and with good aroma up to 3 days. Never tried if it works for longer.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

How long should the mint last if you put it in a glass of water in the fridge?


----------



## Dawgluver

I would think a long time, as long as the leaves aren't underwater.  You may want to take a nip at the bottom of the stems every few days if they aren't rooting, kind of what you do with a floral arrangement.


----------



## Claire

Another great use for mint (I know that isn't the question, but while we're here ...)  is to buy some Near East taboule.  Make as per directions, but then get lots of mint and parsley and chop.  A few minutes in the morning, the afternoon  in the fridge, and a great cold supper (add a can of garbanzos, some nuts, and/or some meat of choice to make it a full meal).


----------



## Littlechef

I'm not sure you can do this with mint, but when i have an abundance of fresh herbs, like parsley, basil, or thyme, I wash and dry them well, and then I loosely place in a tupperware and freeze.  I wouldn't use the herbs as a garnish, but they are as close to fresh for cooking.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I know the leaves rot when they are partially submerged. This method actually works for basil. The leaves never rotted, but eventually turned yellow.


I gave this a try. I submerged a small mint stem with leaves on it last Tuesday and they are still fine. The little bit of flower at the end that is sticking out of the water turned black, but the rest is just fine, not slimy or rotting.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I would think a long time, as long as the leaves aren't underwater.  You may want to take a nip at the bottom of the stems every few days if they aren't rooting, kind of what you do with a floral arrangement.



Is it important to leave the mint at room temperature when it's stored upright in a glass? I put it in the fridge when i bought it on Saturday, and it's not looking too good this morning. Looks wilty and parts are brown .


----------



## taxlady

My submerged mint leaves are starting to get a bit paler. But, they still feel fresh. They have been under water in a glass on my kitchen counter since 17 July. That's nearly two weeks. The water is very minty.


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:
			
		

> Is it important to leave the mint at room temperature when it's stored upright in a glass? I put it in the fridge when i bought it on Saturday, and it's not looking too good this morning. Looks wilty and parts are brown .



Did you cut a bit off the bottom stems before you put them in water?  They kind of seal up when you first buy them and don't take up water.  It shouldn't matter if you keep them in the fridge or on the counter.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Did you cut a bit off the bottom stems before you put them in water?  They kind of seal up when you first buy them and don't take up water.  It shouldn't matter if you keep them in the fridge or on the counter.



Yes. I did cut off the stems so I'm not sure why they didn't last very long.


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:
			
		

> Yes. I did cut off the stems so I'm not sure why they didn't last very long.



Huh.  Not sure either, were they really fresh when you got them?


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Huh.  Not sure either, were they really fresh when you got them?



Yes, they seemed pretty fresh. Maybe I'd be better off getting a mint plant.


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:
			
		

> Yes, they seemed pretty fresh. Maybe I'd be better off getting a mint plant.



Why not?  They're pretty cheap.  Or if you have a friend or neighbor who grows mint, see if you can dig up a chunk.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Why not?  They're pretty cheap.  Or if you have a friend or neighbor who grows mint, see if you can dig up a chunk.



Seems much cheaper to get a plant. I just bought a basil plant and it seems to be doing okay on my New York City windowsill so far.


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:
			
		

> Seems much cheaper to get a plant. I just bought a basil plant and it seems to be doing okay on my New York City windowsill so far.



I would agree!  Mint is so hardy, as long as you leave a few leaves on the plant, it will keep coming back.  Mint does fine in partial sun too.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I would agree!  Mint is so hardy, as long as you leave a few leaves on the plant, it will keep coming back.  Mint does fine in partial sun too.



That's good to hear. I love cooking with fresh herbs, and it's a nuisance to keep buying them at the supermarket. Fresh herbs seem to make such a difference in a recipe.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

I bought a mint plant and it died within a few days, although my basil plant is doing nicely. Storing cut mint on the counter in water seems to be working. Surprises me that mint plants don't do well on my windowsill.


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:
			
		

> I bought a mint plant and it died within a few days, although my basil plant is doing nicely. Storing cut mint on the counter in water seems to be working. Surprises me that mint plants don't do well on my windowsill.



That's too bad.  I grow my mint in my shade garden.  Did it get too much sun?  It might have been a poorly rooted plant, I would keep trying.  It might have been rootbound, not enough soil, in which case you might want to repot it in a bigger container.


----------



## taxlady

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I bought a mint plant and it died within a few days, although my basil plant is doing nicely. Storing cut mint on the counter in water seems to be working. Surprises me that mint plants don't do well on my windowsill.


Did they start to grow roots?


----------



## kitchengoddess8

taxlady said:
			
		

> Did they start to grow roots?



No


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> That's too bad.  I grow my mint in my shade garden.  Did it get too much sun?  It might have been a poorly rooted plant, I would keep trying.  It might have been rootbound, not enough soil, in which case you might want to repot it in a bigger container.



Ok I'll try repotting it next time so it has more soil.


----------



## Kathleen

Claire said:


> Another great use for mint (I know that isn't the question, but while we're here ...)  is to buy some Near East taboule.  Make as per directions, but then get lots of mint and parsley and chop.  A few minutes in the morning, the afternoon  in the fridge, and a great cold supper (add a can of garbanzos, some nuts, and/or some meat of choice to make it a full meal).



That sounds really good, Claire.  Would tomatoes also work with it?


----------

